
Sheryl Sandberg sells 946K shares for $26.2M gain - jpadilla_
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/07/sheryl-sells/
======
gte910h
There is a VERY large chance cap gains taxes are going up next year as part of
the "fiscal cliff"

Stock changes consistent with this, and executive stock sales consistent with
this, _mean nothing_.

